# 2 Cylinder Kohler Series I



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

This engine runs decent. However, it smokes when being reved up. The plugs were very black with crud built up on them. One of the two new plugs is already turning black.

The air cleaner fills up with oil.

Might I have bad rings? Other problems?

Thanks.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

is your air filter clogged? if not, you might have to remove your breather and run it and see if it does the same thing


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Have you checked the oil in the engine ? Is it overfull is their gas, water, or anything besides oil at the correct level ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's possible you may have bad rings, but if this started all of a sudden then probably not. A blown head gasket can cause this condition as well as all the others already listed by the others.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts.

The top of the engine has been oily since I bought this tractor last fall. I washed it early this spring, and it oiled up again rather quickly.

The last mowing I did, just to see if there was a problem, I cleaned up the air filter housing. The air filter is clean. After mowing, there was a small amount of oil in the housing again. Someone already replaced the breather at some point.

I changed the oil prior to noticing a big problem. The tractor used about a pint over winter while snow blowing. I never noticed the blue smoke due to the fact white vapor was always coming from the exhaust, and my cold mouth! The bottom of the engine and frame is rather oily.

During some vacation time in June, I am planning on pulling the engine and inspecting it, as I am too nervous to use it in the meantime. This tractor sat for a few years. I am the first to use it full time in a long time.


----------

